# Steering Fluid Flush



## spores (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I tried doing a search on how to flush and replace the power steering fluid in my 2008 2.5 Altima coupe but I couldn't find it through google. Anyone have a quick guide on how to do it yourself? I currently have about 60000kms.

Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What's your reason for flushing/replacing the power steering fluid?


----------

